# "Interesting" banner ads on this forum



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I know the mods probably don't have much say in what is being advertised here but alleged scamers are advertising over on the right there. --->


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> I know the mods probably don't have much say in what is being advertised here but alleged scamers are advertising over on the right there. --->


I am not seeing what you are. What is it please?
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am not seeing what you are. What is it please?
> -


Teleport Your Job


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Teleport Your Job


Are these the 'Ads by google' ? As far as I am aware they are automated and respond the thread titles.

Certainly not recommendations from this forum.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The only ads I ever see are from Barclays, Al Futtaim and some currency exchange place....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The only ads I ever see are from Barclays, Al Futtaim and some currency exchange place....


Another one of those ones coming soon.

Further down you'll see other ads.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Another one of those ones coming soon.
> 
> Further down you'll see other ads.


Come on Elphy, you know I don't do anything but "Premium"!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And HiFX is a complete pain as they need lots of UK proof which given we are in Dubai is a somewhat pointless exercise!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Are these the 'Ads by google' ? As far as I am aware they are automated and respond the thread titles.


Yeah, I know, dunno why I mentioned it.

Been a sloooow day.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> And HiFX is a complete pain as they need lots of UK proof which given we are in Dubai is a somewhat pointless exercise!!!


Well there is an alternative. perhaps contact me for info.
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I just use my bank as allowed one freebie per month which is more than enough. Just seemed bit daft as went through all with them, mentioned I am now in Dubai would that be OK, they said yes, so opened the account and then got the...we need such and such from UK, which I didn't have as previously explained to them, so got fed up and just told them to close it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> I just use my bank as allowed one freebie per month which is more than enough. Just seemed bit daft as went through all with them, mentioned I am now in Dubai would that be OK, they said yes, so opened the account and then got the...we need such and such from UK, which I didn't have as previously explained to them, so got fed up and just told them to close it


As I keep telling people, cheaper methods are available - better exchange rates & no fees - but I am constantly surprised that people don't want to save money...

-


----------

